# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  أريد كتاب عن  أحكام النيات مرتب على الأبواب الفقهية

## احمد حامد الشافعى

أريد كتاب عن  أحكام النيات مرتبة على الأبواب الفقهية

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

..............................  ...

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

.........

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

للتذكير

----------


## ابونصر المازري الجزائري

عليك بكتاب المدخل لابن الحاج الفاسي فهو غاية في بابه وهو على مذهبنا مذهب إمام دار الهجرة أي على مذهب الاستاذ بالنسبة للاخوة الشافعية

----------


## عبد الحميد المسلم

أذكّرك بكتاب مقاصد المكلفين  لعمر سليمان الأشقر فهو نفيس جدّا .

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

هل يوجد رسالة دكتوراة لأحد المعاصرين

----------


## زكريا العدني

هناك رسالة للسدلان (( النية وآثرها على العبادات )) وهو مفيد وبارك الله فيك

----------


## أحمد عرفة

هناك رسالة جامعية بعنوان :النية وأثرها فى العبادات 
تأليف هناء المهاجر طرابزونلي طبعة دار النوادر سوريا

----------


## زين العابدين المخزومي

من المؤلفات التي كتبت بخصوص النية وما يتعلق بها:
1- الإخلاص والنية، للحافظ أبي بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن عبيد بن أبي الدنيا القرشي، المتوفى سنة 281هـ رحمه الله تعالى، طبع بتحقيق الشيخ إياد بن خالد الطباع، عن دار البشائر.
2- الأمنية في إدراك النية، تأليف شهاب الدين أبي العباس أحمد بن إدريس بن عبد الرحمن الصنهاجي القرافي، المتوفى سنة 684هـ رحمه الله تعالى، طبع بتحقيق أبو عبد الرحمن الأخضر الأخضري، ونشر عن اليمامة للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع بدمشق.
والكتاب  له نشرة أخرى بتحقيق الشيخ مساعد بن قاسم الفالح، وأصله رسالة علمية، نشرت سنة 1408هـ عن مكتبة الحرمين.
3- تطهير الطوية بتحسين النية، تأليف الشيخ نور الدين علي بن سلطان الهروي القاري، المتوفى سنة 1014هـ رحمه الله تعالى، طبع بتحقيق الشيخ مشهور بن حسن آل سلمان، طبع عن المكتب الإسلامي في بيروت سنة 1409هـ.
4- نهاية الأحكام في بيان ما للنية من الأحكام، تأليف الشيخ أحمد بك بن يوسف الحسيني، المتوفى سنة 1332هـ رحمه الله تعالى، طبع كتابه سنة 1320هـ في مصر عن مطبعة بولاق في مجلد صغير.
5- مقاصد المكلفين أو النيات في العبادات، تأليف أ. د. عمر بن سليمان بن عبد الله الأشقر، وأصله رسالة علمية، طبع أكثر من مرة.
6- النية وآثرها في الأحكام الشرعية، تأليف أ. د. صالح بن غانم السدلان، طبع في مجلدين عن دار عالم الكتب.
7- النية والإخلاص، تأليف د. يوسف بن عبد الله القرضاوي، نشرته دار الرسالة، ضمن سلسلة "في الطريق إلى الله".
8- النية، تأليف أ. د. عبد الله بن عبد العزيز الجبرين، وطبع عن دار الصميعي.
9- النية وأثرها في العبادات، تأليف هناء المهاجر طرابزونلي، قامت على نشره دار النوادر سنة 1429هـ، وأصله رسالة علمية.

----------

